# Cambiar dos entradas plug por una sola usb



## No Te Importa (May 10, 2012)

Saludos, tengo un problema grave para mi, tengo un  audifono con microfono pero el plug del microfono mete ruido cuando lo conecto, es insoportable y asi no puedo grabar, y se me ha ocurrido una posible solucion, no se si sera un disparate pero es lo unico q*UE* me viene en mente, en vez de usar los 2 plugs (mic y audio) conectar por medio de un puerto usb sustituyendo los plugs, o quizas conectar mi mic por usb y el audifono(audio) por un plug, por favor, si alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacer esto o alguna sugerencia para resolver mi problema le estaria eternamente agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2012)

El micrófono y el auricular manejan señales analógicas , en cambio el USB maneja señales digitales.

No es solo un cambio de fichitas 

Saludos !


----------



## No Te Importa (May 13, 2012)

ok, DOS METROS, muchas gracias, tendre q*UE* ver q*UE* invento para resolver mi problema. Gracias por respondereme aunque haya sido una pregunta quiza sin sentido para muchos


----------



## lubeck (May 17, 2012)

Yo tengo uno de estos y me costo aprox 3usd....











_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-79843097-tarjeta-sonido-usb-51-canales-audio-computadoras-pc-laptop-_JM_

lo compre porque lo uso como generador de funciones y no quemar mi tarjeta de audio, no se a que se refieren con el problema que tienen...


----------



## No Te Importa (May 18, 2012)

no entendi tu explicacion, del mic y la diadema. Lo q sucede es q mi problema esta en la entrada de mic, se oye un ruido, un tucu tucu, como un motorcito, mi pc es una laptop, estoy a punto de abrirla para ver si es suciedad, aunque no lo creo porque ya lo limpie


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2012)

Puede ser que el cable del mic de tu diadema está dañado. Prueba con otra diadema, con la del vecino... Es muy raro que falle en sí la tarjeta de audio, a menos que experimentaras mucho con ella (Como intentar un osciloscopio para pc por la tarjeta de sonido).

Por cierto, si el problema es por el cable, te darás cuenta al mover el cable.

Saludos!


----------



## No Te Importa (May 19, 2012)

mi problema no es en el cable puesto q probe un audifono con mic en otra pc y no se sentia ese ruido, se q el problema esta en mi pc, puesto q el mic esta bueno y el audifono tambien, no se q podira ser el origen del ruido en la grabacion, uso una laptop y ningun adaptador de sonido externo, la entrada del mic va directo a la laptop.

Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2012)

Entonces, trataría de conseguir una sencilla y barata tarjeta de sonido por USB, tal como la que te muestra Lubeck.

Saludos!


----------

